# HPA Turbo Setup Complete (lots of pics)



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1845636
Pic for views










_Modified by y2caffeine at 2:29 AM 2-23-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Yea, a good friend has their first US kit. It's a great kit with great ECU programming, except he has a huge FMIC. You should write him a thank you letter because all those bugs that you won't experience HPA learn about on his car.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

Thanks for the info. tell him ti im me or something would love to talk to him. Thanks again


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

#1 Why is it in the MKIII forum.
#2 Is that the "Grass Roots" kit?


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (.:VRT:.)*

1- its an mk3
2 - no its not the grass roots kit
any other questions


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Yup, which kit is it? Did they custom fab that for you? All I see up on their site is the grass roots kit.
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/grassroots.htm
How many PSI, how much did it run (Ball Park), estimated power to the wheels? Do you also have an LSD and Clutch in the car? What are your EGT temps with that little side mount?


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 6:26 PM 2-22-2005_


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (.:VRT:.)*

Click on the link and read the post.... the kit is custom. 16 PSI of boost. EGT is fine. How is yours with no intercooler.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*


_Quote »_Click on the link and read the post....

I did, no mention of how much boost you are running, or that the kit is custom. Looks good though.

_Quote »_How is yours with no intercooler.

@ 8psi 1400 at the top of fourth.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:39 PM 2-22-2005_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (.:VRT:.)*

HPA must ba big money company, Im playing the GT4 and there a tuner shop in the game. Pointless post








The kit looks very complete, there should be a HPA vs EIP battle


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (MDTurborocco)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12sec Rado (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (JETTSET)*

That is nice,but DAM,HPA sure LOVES silicone! I have not seen that much silicone since Pamela Andersons Playboy spread.......but yeah,probably will run perfectly,no drama...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_ there should be a HPA vs EIP battle

there already was, with the R32's anyway


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

No wonder the HPA kits are soo expensive. Look how long that silicon boost tube is.. HEHE
HPA won a contest at the Sema show that one the spot on GT4. Sony opened a challange to tuners like HPA and many others and the winner at the Sema show got the spot. It was HPA.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

I like their silicon connectors makes it look professional, they should have just made the whole thing out of silicon though.
Alexi @ HPA is my idol


----------



## Q8VR6 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

nice and clean look


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (12sec Rado)*

Yea, the car runs great. It's whisper quiet. All you hear is the turbo spoolin and the diverter valve. Really happy with the results


_Modified by y2caffeine at 1:33 PM 2-23-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *y2caffeine* »_Yea, the car runs great. It's whisper quiet. All you hear is the tubo spoolin and the diverter valve. Really happy with the results

HPA seems to build their cars with these characteristics high on the list. They are also working on an 02M swap kit now.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

Yea, thats my next move before the upgrade to the gt30r.


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
HPA seems to build their cars with these characteristics high on the list. They are also working on an 02M swap kit now.


They are excellent at installing parts from this company:
http://www.hgp-turbo.de/


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*



















What is the power output on this setup?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (turbo_tom80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_tom80* »_

They are excellent at installing parts from this company:
http://www.hgp-turbo.de/



















They do a lot of their own stuff. Including tuning factory bosch motronic.


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

They do a lot of their own stuff. Including tuning factory bosch motronic. 

wrong


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (turbo_tom80)*

Not sure the power of my setup. Its a bit different from the setup in the pic. I have a 5bar FPR, 70mm downpipe, in-line fuel pump, and stage 2 programming (or there latest). im planning on hitting the dyno in the near future. Will post it up then.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (turbo_tom80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_tom80* »_
wrong









hey noobie, stop wasting our time.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (turbo_tom80)*

Not sure you know exaclty what your talking about. They work very close with HGP in germany.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (.:VRT:.)*

Running roughly 16psi of boost. I did some highway pulls last night. How high is too high for EGT. I hit 1400 degree's at 120mph under full boost. anybody have any experience with this. let me know.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Where is your a/f at 1400?


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (J Dubya)*

That I dont know. I need to use the VAG for that. I will log some data next time im out.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Congrats and very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How is it running?
And, that sure is a lot of blue samco hoses. They match your car pretty well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (VDubMKIV)*

Car runs great. No problems. I just have questions about my egt. I have to use the vag to gather some data. that should clear things up. The snow here is not helping the situation......


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Morning Bump.....


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

is se maximum 870celcius 0-125mph race =15-16sek full throttle
HGP chip


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (foffa2002)*

So thats about 1598 degree's. Im seeing 1400. Does that mean Im in a safe range?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

760celcius =1400f = totaly flawless








850c is streetable .
870c is my top when i dirve my car very hard


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (foffa2002)*

AL starts melting at 1500 degrees.
Retarded ignition timing can artificially increase EGTs since the mixture will still be burning on its way out of the exhaust port. Valves can sometimes be burned because of this.
1400F is definitely safe.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

Volvo /saab run 1958F


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

just because your egt is above 1500 doesnt mean you will melt pistons.......


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (speed51133!)*

Just want to make sure im in a safe operating range...thats all.


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

bump in the afternoon


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_just because your egt is above 1500 doesnt mean you will melt pistons.......

True, the gas temp would have to be at 1500F 100% of the time to completely destroy a piston, which it isn't in the whole 4-cycle process. But 1500 is a good place to start keeping a close watch on things. EGT doesn't tell the whole story of what is going on with the engine, but it is a useful tool.
In conjunction with a wideband O2, I usually read high egts as a reason to bump timing, if the a/f is within reason. I was seeing 1600F @15psi when I had a T3-60/.48 on my 2L 16V because I had to retard the timing so much to avoid detonation. I'd assume thos volvos with their high EGTs and tiny turbos were following the same lead.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

can we gets some vids?


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Morning Bump......no vids sorry


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

Jwatts

Are you talkin downpipe temp ?
Then i would also agree with 1500 max cause i use 2 probes .
1before and one after turbo and differense is 200-300F depending on turbo size


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_Jwatts

Are you talkin downpipe temp ?
Then i would also agree with 1500 max cause i use 2 probes .
1before and one after turbo and differense is 200-300F depending on turbo size









No, I'm talking about before the turbo. I think 1600F is closer to a safe, absolute limit, but depends on the reason the temps are high. From the small turbo, to the larger T3-T4e that I'm running now, the temps went from 1600 down to about 1450 with similar boost (15psi), a/f (11-11.5:1) mixtures and the timing being more advanced for the larger turbo due to less back pressure. It is kind of funny seeing the EGT needle spin like a tach, though







.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

I guy in my friends garage got a 8sek supra
He got 1200hp without nos and only 1400F before turbo .
The Y2K is so damn big i bet its almost no backpressure








i got a 1750F spike







with my T25 before it went i the trash can
Boosting on the freeway and the temp just went faster the my rpm gauge


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (foffa2002)*

bump


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Marottaj4)*

Monday morning bump


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Bump for a dyno plot with A/F graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Bump for a dyno plot with A/F graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


likewise


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_AL starts melting at 1500 degrees.
.

ehhh melting point of aluminum is 1215... or so.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_
True, the gas temp would have to be at 1500F 100% of the time to completely destroy a piston, which it isn't in the whole 4-cycle process. But 1500 is a good place to start keeping a close watch on things. EGT doesn't tell the whole story of what is going on with the engine, but it is a useful tool.
.

what about cooling? your assuming the piston would not be able to expell any of the heat. oil, air, etc all help it stay cooler.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
ehhh melting point of aluminum is 1215... or so. 


depends on the alloy and other factors.







It does get pretty soft above 1000 degrees, but doesn't reach a "liquid state" until much higher. In grad school, I was doing research on superplastic properties of a particular alloy of aluminum at 927C. We were stretching it at constant strain rates to see how far we could stretch it. Anyway, if it would have melted, then my thesis would have been fruitless, instead of just worthless







.
My outdoor chimenea can melt Al, but is more of a challenge to melt Heineken bottles







.


_Modified by jwatts at 10:26 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Bump for a dyno plot with A/F graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Show us the goods, mang.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

Well 927C is about 1700 degrees fehrenheit. So since Im seeing 1400F than Im ok. Pretty good actually. since Im measuring on the downpipe.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (jwatts)*

Bump for rippin' it up last night. Car runs perfect.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *y2caffeine* »_Bump for rippin' it up last night. Car runs perfect.


Bump for some numbers. You can run perfectly and not make much power.


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Bump for some numbers. You can run perfectly and not make much power. 

Make that statement after you ride in it.......?!?!?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Bump for some numbers. You can run perfectly and not make much power. 

Its funny how numbers are such a HUGE issue to 50% of the people on here, and the other 50% dont care at all. The people that dont care gives the others alot of respect. The people that do care always seem to portray that driving a car that is 100% reliable, that leaves the owner 100% satisifed as being an idiot and not hardcore. Its like their own little version of an e-p e n i s contest. 








But then again, it could be worse. You could have your sig be bragging about winning a race that your car is the only one entered in. lol




_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 8:23 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (TBT-PassatG60)*

Now thats some funny ****. well said.........


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_Its funny how numbers are such a HUGE issue to 50% of the people on here, and the other 50% dont care at all. The people that dont care gives the others alot of respect. The people that do care always seem to portray that driving a car that is 100% reliable, that leaves the owner 100% satisifed as being an idiot and not hardcore. Its like their own little version of an e-p e n i s contest. 








But then again, it could be worse. You could have your sig be bragging about winning a race that your car is the only one entered in. lol
_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 8:23 PM 3-7-2005_

Just curious about price/performance, like all of the other kits.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (cabzilla)*

The weather really sucks here. When I can take it to a dyno i will. For now I can only speculate. Im just very pleased with the way its running. Have no complaints at this point. The car is fun to drive. Boost comes on hard at 2500. Im running 18PSI at full boost. Its kind of hard to judge with all the wheel spin but it seems to pull hard. I will start a new post when I can get some numbers.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Its fine if your kit runs fine after you put your kit on the car.Its not fine however when you get beat by a rental car.


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Its fine if your kit runs fine after you put your kit on the car.Its not fine however when you get beat by a rental car.

WTF are you talking about.......?








Did you fall and hit your head or something?!?!?!?!


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (slappynuts)*

crack kills dude..........stop hittin that s***.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Congrats ! Shoulda got the Gt30R though ......


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (darrenewest)*

Would have but my trans wouldn't like that so much......


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Its fine if your kit runs fine after you put your kit on the car.Its not fine however when you get beat by a rental car.


Ahh the truth hurts some people.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Scirocco20v)*

What are you people talking about...... How about I race that junk rabbit.....


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Come find me at Show n Go, Ill be racing.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Scirocco20v)*

This post is obviously worthless. I dont know why I even bother.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

How is it worthless you took offense enough to make a negative comment on my car. Id love you to show me up, I mean I only spent $1100 into my car so far and you spent like 4 times that so your car should be like 4 times faster, right?


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Scirocco20v)*

Either that or you wasted 1100 on a piece of shi*


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Good come back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So will I see you on the track April 10th?


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

Ahh the truth hurts some people.









*What truth hurts?????? Why must you flame on my Boy's post? Its ass*oles like you that ruin this forum.........
Your as retarded as the idiot that made the comment....*


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Marottaj4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marottaj4* »_
*What truth hurts?????? Why must you flame on my Boy's post? Its ass*oles like you that ruin this forum.........
Your as retarded as the idiot that made the comment....*


Man, chill out! Nobody was flaming anybody, learn how to take a joke. Dustin is the man and has brought a lot to the VW FI community. HPA kits are bomb because they actually know bosch motronic tuning. But I hate to say it, you better not talk **** on a light, high HP rabbit with an owner that knows his S. Like I stated earlier I have a first hand experience with HPA MK3s and they are fantastics car, but both of you and Dustin have approach a goal with different means and neither is wrong. We're all friends here, and we don't need people getting offended by nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Marottaj4)*

I love comments like that. Who said I was flamming your friend?


_Modified by Scirocco20v at 10:06 AM 3-9-2005_


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*



veedub11 said:


> Man, chill out! Nobody was flaming anybody, learn how to take a joke.
> *I know how to take a joke, but what does a rental car have to with the performance of someones turbo install???? Leave the jokes for a joke forum....... You both have a large number of posts, and should understand that people don't take to jokes that well on this forum.....
> You have to admit... the remtal car comment was pointless...... Almost as pointless as me responding to it!*


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (Marottaj4)*

Yea it was pointless, but it was pretty random and funny. You should know that no Lumina can run on a HPA car. We all can take jokes on this forum, if all forums this is the forum to joke with people. The majority of the people who post on this forum are on it everyday and know the others by their first name. We're a family here and we don't need a trouble.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

Well said. My original post was just for the HPA crew. Wanted to get the kit some exposure and see what everyone had to say. If you want to joke around thats fine but I dont think this is the place to do it. I dont know Dustin from a hole in the wall so comments like that just piss me off. He might have a high HP rabbit but like you said we are after 2 totally different things. Performance is important but I was looking for reliability also. Want to drive the car and have fun not work on it every week. Quarter mile means nothing to me. I love to drive so thats what the car was built 4. Thats all im going to say.......


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Glad you understand. But like I said, we do joke here but nobody will ever get flamed unless they really ask for it. Trust me we're used to noobies asking stupid questions, but 99% of the time we try to point them in the right direction because we have all asked those questions. Nobody says/thinks their S don't stink here so chill.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

*BAck to topic* 
You blowing **** up yet? My boy went through 2 turbos, 1 axle, and blew up this 2nd gear? HPA did replace the turbos for no charge. He now with have a GT30rs and an 02M with chrom-moly axles.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

Who's Car is that? Was that the original OBD1 car with the single turbo? I would love to get some insight on his setup. I havent blown anything up yet but Im sure I will break an axle when I get the drag radials. The wheels just spin now because of the cold weather. Even a rolling start in second results in wheel spin. Now its freezing out and were expecting snow. I want to take it to get dyno results. Does anyone know of a good spot in central NJ.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

It's an OBD2 98 Ginster GTI.


----------



## y2caffeine (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

Is he on Vortex? Send me his screen name....Would love to chat with him.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

Killergtivr6 or Killervr6gti, he comes on Vortex like once a year.


----------



## JETta03gli (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (veedub11)*

so much drama, u guys are worse than soap operas, can't we all just get along..


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (y2caffeine)*

crazy horse in south amboy. check the tri-state forum, i am sure they'll have a dyno day at some point this spring/summer


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_crazy horse in south amboy. check the tri-state forum, i am sure they'll have a dyno day at some point this spring/summer


didn't you die or something?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: HPA Turbo Setup Complete (cabzilla)*

Got any dyno numbers?


----------

